# Zesty TR5.9 2022 - Drehmomente



## nmnn (5. Juli 2022)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

Für einen Kollegen suche ich Informationen zu den Drehmomenten des Hinterbaus. Gibt es zufällig irgendwo ein Datenblatt mit einer Auflistung dazu?

Für Hilfe und Infos sind wir sehr dankbar.

Grüße 
Sascha


----------

